# [SOLVED] Stupid mistake



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok My oldest son ( we'll just call him Einstien) Got a new laptop with windows 8, he turns it on and flys through the setup and now he informs me he can't do anything and nothing works.
So I go exploring around and I find that I'm happy with Linux, but anyway in the user accounts he is a guest on his own computer and there is no administrator account. is there a way to fix this or is he screwed


----------



## vampirceto30 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

Well he can choose the Run as Administrator option


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

that doesn't work it keeps asking for the administrator password, which he didn't create


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

Did the laptop come with any recovery CDs or a recovery partition?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

Can you leave it blank and just press enter?

BG


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

Hello wolfen1086 :wavey:

Hope you're feeling a lot better. :flowers:

I haven't tried this in *Recovery Mode* but it should work.

*Boot into Recovery *(Shift + Restart) while in the *Guest Account*

Open *cmd* and follow the instructions here.


----------



## billyguyer (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

oh my, too much excitement for your son. Well you can choose an account to be an administrator


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Stupid mistake*



billyguyer said:


> oh my, too much excitement for your son. Well you can choose an account to be an administrator


The problem is that the only account that is an option to log into is a *guest *account. The built in Administrator account is not activated by default, although I can't imagine how only a guest account is active after the initial setup, haha the boy has a talent.



Babbzzz said:


> I haven't tried this in *Recovery Mode* but it should work.
> 
> *Boot into Recovery *(Shift + Restart) while in the *Guest Account*
> 
> Open *cmd* and follow the instructions here.


Babbzzzz's suggestion should work, If the built in Administrator account asks for a password (and doesn't work even if the password field is left blank) there is another tricky workaround to this, or we could just OS restore the PC since it is brand new.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Stupid mistake*



ganjeii said:


> The built in Administrator account is not activated by default, although I can't imagine how only a guest account is active after the initial setup, haha the boy has a talent.
> .


I'm sure this is right! :rofl:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

Thanks guys, I was at work all day so I couldn't relay the procedures to him, but he DID get it working and he is now the administrator, he booted into the recovery partition and went from there, How he did that I have no idea since I left windows for Linux from Vista but he says it worked.
But I'll bookmark this page just in case he missed something yet again


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

Glad to hear that!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Stupid mistake*

So is he LAMO
And sometimes the squirrel gets the nut


----------

